# move to Phuket or not



## roxy1

Hello,
we were planning to move to phuket with my children but after i have been there and seen what a place it really is, i am wondering,,, is it possible to grow up your children among prostitutes and lady boys??? 

My God, they are EVERYWHERE!

Anyone here who lives with children in that place?


----------



## Guest

Well... plenty of Thais, for a start!

In most cases, including the likes of Phuket and Pattaya, the 'red light' areas are concentrated in certain parts of town. There is absolutely no obligation for you, and especially your children, to spend any time there. In these places children do not grow up _"among prostitutes and lady boys"_, the latter not figuring greatly in the schools and colleges, universities, nor in the larger working environment.

If there is too large a concentration of bar girls and ladyboys in Phuket for your taste, despite the fact that it is perfectly possible to avoid them, then there are many alternative locations in 'real' Thailand, away from the tourist hotspots, where you would be hard-pressed ever to spot a working girl.


----------



## roxy1

The ''red light'' areas? The were everywhere! Of course they are more concentrated in those areas but you think they spend all their time only there? They are simply everywhere, not only in Phuket, i have friends living in Bangkok and they say prostitution is very big in Thailand and acceptable by people and goverment. 

And what alternative locations in 'real' Thailand are you talking about since all these lady boys and prostitutes come from ALL OVER THAILAND! 
Or do you think they all come from Phuket? As i heard almost no one come from Phuket.


----------



## Guest

If you think it's that bad then don't go there. 

Alternatively do some research, find out what the real situation is, before trolling forums.


----------



## gino

*Make up your mind*


For one who claims to be repulsed by this element of society and to want to avoid any contact, you profess a surprising familiarity with its demographics. One might even consider it an intimate familiarity.


----------



## hydroman

There are lots of places you will never see a bar girl but these places normally are in land. A good example is Sukhothai a historic city with the most amazing airport I have ever seen, there are bars there you would have to look hard to find them and would not be welcome if you did as they are for thai’s only. If you need a beach I think you should look at Hau Hin they have 1 road that have the bars and bar girls just don’t go down that road, the beach is lovely and good shopping.


----------



## roxy1

For some reason, which i do no know it seems to me you try to ''protect'' the real situation as frogblogger very well put it. Anyway for me it doesnt matter what is your interest in this country. The situation is there and can be seen for those want to see.


----------



## gino

roxy1 said:


> For some reason, which i do no know it seems to me you try to ''protect'' the real situation as frogblogger very well put it. Anyway for me it doesnt matter what is your interest in this country. The situation is there and can be seen for those want to see.


How is this any different from anything else in the human experience?

Look about you with your self-vaunted powers of observation. The one undeniable, immutable, inevitable certainty in life is its impermanence: Death.

Some say the only certainties are death and taxes, but I’m not so sure about taxes, as most children, monks and prisoners manage to (at least temporarily) avoid taxes, as do those who live outside of society, like Colton Harris-Moore, the barefoot bandit. But nobody avoids the Grim Reaper. 

Death is all around us, from the road kill under our tires to the leaves overhead that turn brown and fall. And yet our most fervently held beliefs are of some form of immortality, whether it entails reaching paradise, reincarnation or inhabiting some sort of spirit world. 

But we cannot reach agreement on the nature of this immortality. Christians, Jews, Moslems, Taoists, Buddhists and those of countless other faiths all have unique and incompatible notions of how to achieve immortality and what its like once we get there. 

Some Moslems believe paradise can be reached by engaging in a jihad and smiting infidels, while Christians consider this a certain path to eternal damnation. Both groups can’t possibly be correct. And yet, both groups are fervent and intractable in their convictions. In theory, both groups have access to the same information on which to base their decisions and beliefs, but they are unable to reach the same conclusions. 

So why on earth should anyone expect different people to reach the same conclusion regarding anything else, whether it’s abortion, capital punishment, economic policy or Thai bar girls?


----------



## Guest

roxy1 said:


> For some reason, which i do no know it seems to me you try to ''protect'' the real situation as frogblogger very well put it. Anyway for me it doesnt matter what is your interest in this country. The situation is there and can be seen for those want to see.


Don't misrepresent me. The 'real situation' is diametrically opposed to the one you pretend to believe in. I write "pretend", because you are blatantly trolling the forum.

Trolls are not welcome here.


----------



## roxy1

As i undrestand at this forum, welcome here are only those who agree with you.


----------



## Guest

As you've demonstrated so far, you understand nothing about Thailand, so I don't place much faith in your ability to understand anything else either.

So tell us then, you claim you are in Italy. How long have you been in Italy, and what extensive experience of Thailand do you base your pearls of wisdom on? So far you've demonstrated as much understanding of Thailand as I have of, I don't know... say Minsk in Belarus.


----------



## roxy1

My experience of Thailand? My little friend, i am 48 years old, i am a flight attendant and i guess by the time i was flying to Thailand first time, you were at school 

I have been flying to Thailand at least 300 times and if you multiply this x 2 for every time i spent there, it makes 600 days. 
If you then add my free time i travel there then it will be more than 2 years! And i know there a lot, really a lot of people, from the streets to goverment. So my little friend keep being a moderator writing here from your office or your bed but do not pretend you know best. Thank you and good buy.


----------



## Guest

Now let's see. On the one hand we have a 48 year old flight hostess who has overnighted in Bangkok, and seems to think she is as a result the fountain of all knowledge on matters Thai and, in particular, the demographic distribution of bar girls around the country. On the other we have people who live or who have lived in the country, or who - as in my case - are married to a Thai (having lived in Thailand).

PS - Are you a very tall fight attendant, that you can confidently address others as little?


----------



## roxy1

There are so many people and so many countries. There are people who know a lot...and there are people who born and live in a country and still they die stupid.


----------



## Guest

A rather silly troll, apparently incapable of intelligent debate, is no longer with us.


----------



## rogerlee

Please dont judge Thailand as a whole, there are other places in Thailand you can live that is much better than other 1st world countries. You just have to experience it yourself, yes there are red districts, but all countries have that right?

try Cha Am or Hua Hin


----------



## Nomerci

Hmm, I have been to Thailand many times over the last 10 years. Nothing much changes really, one of the charms of Thailand. Oh, have I mentioned that Thailand is my favourite spot on this here earth?
Yes, there is prostitution, ladyboys etc. So what? You will find that anywhere on earth. Although I find in Thailand it is not disturbing. Why? I think it has to do with the nature of people there. Never have I felt threatened when I went to any of those places in Thailand. Disgusted ? YES! But not by the girls, or boys for that matter. But by the fat old Johns parading with those girls. But that is another matter entirely.
Anyhow, I would not hesitate one bit to move to Thailand with my family. I would LOVE my children to grow up amongst Thais.
And as was mentioned before, you don't need to go to the areas where that kind of business is conducted. 
And if and when I meet working girls or boys outside those areas, when they are "off duty" so to say...well, they are people like you and me, so where is the problem?


----------



## JamesFrench

I travelled round Phuket a few years ago, so things may have changed, but back then while the main tourist areas things could be pretty full on, away from it was family life carrying on like everywhere in the world.


----------

